# Err...New Dog...? xD



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, so today my family and I came across a stray. He was in our driveway without a collar. [Although I think he has a family because he's too nice, too 'clean.'] cx. But, we decided to give him to the shelter for 5 days. If no one claims him within 5 days, we're going to take him. This'll be our 4th dog haha. He's the sweetest thing in the world but I don't know if I can take on another one o-o

Sorry just felt like sharing Cx


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe as well as the pound, you should put some posters up, and join some of the missing/lost dog FB pages and add his info. Five days is not very long at all, particularly if the owner is out of the country or interstate for example. 

I have heard a lot of stories about pounds dropping the ball when it comes to missing dogs (for example telling people that their dogs are not there because they identified the breed wrong), and if the dog is obviously well cared for, the owners are probably out there worried sick. 

I don't know if this is what you planned on doing, but I think how I would feel if my dogs got loose and I only had five days to find them.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well you can take that up with my mom xD...


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Years ago I was driving on the highway at 11PM and a dog was loose in the road, cars zoomed by it in front of me. I stopped and opened my door and whistled. I brought it home. It had an invisible fence collar on it that was too loose, and no ID. I called the Police station in that town, and the owners had already reported it missing.
Try notifying the Police Dept in case it was reported.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

isochronism said:


> Years ago I was driving on the highway at 11PM and a dog was loose in the road, cars zoomed by it in front of me. I stopped and opened my door and whistled. I brought it home. It had an invisible fence collar on it that was too loose, and no ID. I called the Police station in that town, and the owners had already reported it missing.
> Try notifying the Police Dept in case it was reported.


Will do c: Personally I do agree my mom isn't doing enough when it comes to advertising. [The whole 5-day thing was her idea xD]


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

It is very hard to try to find a pup's people when they're super sweet... I lucked out, the horrible woman who lost him had already got another dog but the time I found out who she was... It was less than 3 weeks. I win :3 

Hope he gets to a good home, be that with you or his previous peeps!


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you tried posting or looking on Craigslist? What about Facebook? Did the shelter scan for a microchip? You could put an ad in the local newspaper as well. I know its easy to get attached to a wandering dog, but it's really not fair. Have you asked people in you neighborhood of they own the dog or know his owners? I'd be heartbroken if someone kept one of my dogs after putting in very little effort to find me. And if the owner does find out that you have him, then they'll probably be very mad at you for not found your part in looking for his proper home.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Guys calm down he was picked up today .-.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww... bittersweet. How was the owner?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't see him haha xD


----------

